# Nintendo ID Login Failure



## Sieve (Apr 14, 2018)

I would like to link my game to my Nintendo account - 

Once I enter my email and password and hit "Sign In", I get the following message:

"Check your browser settings

It is necessary to have JavaScript enabled to use this service. It may be disabled in your browser.
Check this option in the settings."

I went into Chrome (Android phone) and JavaScript is enabled for all sites.


----------



## J087 (Apr 14, 2018)

Chrome should work.
My Nintendo often fails on the firs login. Second try should work.


----------



## Sieve (Apr 14, 2018)

I've been trying for 4 days - many multiple attempts...


----------



## Sieve (Apr 15, 2018)

Seriously?  I'm the only one that connect their Pocket Camp to their Nintendo ID?


----------



## joelmm (Apr 16, 2018)

I use Chrome and I have no problem accessing the My Nintendo account within the game.


----------



## Sieve (Apr 16, 2018)

As do I... Someone else has had to see this...


----------



## Ras (Apr 16, 2018)

Go into Pocket Camp, click More, Misc, Customer Support, and scroll all the way to the bottom to Inquiries. Send them a message. They are usually pretty helpful and should know more than we do.


----------



## Sieve (Apr 17, 2018)

Where do they respond?  I have gotten no response...


----------

